# Encodage de DVD depuis Handbrake



## Jean54 (15 Mars 2009)

Pour encoder un DVD dans Handbrake, format MP4 file, en vue de l'insérer ds iTunes pour ensuite le mettre sur un iPod classique, on a le choix entre 4 Codecs :
MPEG-4 Video/AAC Audio
AVC/H.264 Video/AAC Audio
AVC/H.264 Video/AAC+AC3 Audio
AVC/H.264 Video/AC3 Audio
Lequel faut-il cocher ?
 Merci


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2009)

Le second : AVC/H.264 Video/AAC Audio.

C'est le meilleur au niveau vidéo et le plus léger au  niveau audio tout en ayant une qualité optimale.

Les autres sont soit trop poussés pour la lecture sur un baladeur (les deux derniers) et sont plus destinés aux branchements du iPod sur un Home cinema et le premier est une ancienne version moins performante de l'encodage vidéo, mais moins gourmande au niveau ressource également.


----------



## Jean54 (15 Mars 2009)

Merci à Gwen pour ses précisions.
Toutefois, malgré l'encodage adhoc qui me donne donc le titre du film suivi de .m4v, je n'arrive toujours pas à transférer de film sur le iPod classique. Lors de la synchronisation iPod-iTunes, le iPod refuse de prendre le film en charge. Y a-t-il une solution ? Merci.


----------



## DeepDark (15 Mars 2009)

HandBrake est à jour?

Parce que qu'avec la dernière version en date (0.9.3), les réglages se font en un clic (ouvrir le panneau latéral).



Par contre en passant, riper ses DVD (commerciaux donc) n'est pas légal


----------



## balance (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Désolé de m'insérer dans la discussion mais  je n'arrive pas à encoder les DVD avec handbrage ? Handbrage refuse de charger les chapitres?


----------



## Vmul (26 Novembre 2009)

Je profite du fil excusez moi

et moi qui croyais qu'on peux faire un back up de toute ses données.... ça comprend pas les dvd? :rateau:

J'envisage l'achat d'un iPhone c'est possible de glisser des films dessus sans trop de soucis?


----------

